# Natalie Cole passes away at age 65



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This was just released that singer Natalie Cole has passed away at age 65.
Very sad news as she had such a great voice  my prayers go out to the family.

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/music/singer-natalie-cole-dead-65-article-1.2482580


----------

